# Removing Great Stuff



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi...I'm new...well not really but first post.  

I apologize in advance if this has already been covered but I did not find anything about this subject in searches I did. 

How do you remove Great Stuff from the glass? I wish I had started with something more simple. (i.e. treefern/silicon) I made a horrible mess and it looks like the stay puft marshmallow man was just vaporized in my tank. (20galH) Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks.
Also,Is that black landscape touch n foam or Beckett black pond foam any better?


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Razor blade parallel to the glass works pretty good. If it's acrylic and not glass I don't have any great solutions though. Go slow and press pretty hard while keeping the blade almost parallel to the glass and it should all come off for you.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 30, 2008)

if you wanna keep the gs, you can actually pick bits and pieces off and "widdle' it down to a better shape that you would like, when i did my viv, the foam expanded a little more than i expected, but i just pulled large chunks off and formed the shapes i wanted after it set up.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I just had to remove some GS covered in silicone which did not cure right. I was fortunate in that I used a large putty knife. Slowly put putty knife behind GS and it all came off in one piece.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

thanx for all the input everybody.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Might want to wear some leather gloves, just in case the glass breaks.


----------

